# teaser - crowded with girls who popped teasers in our faces (blower, blowout)



## just.am

Hello, I have come across a phrase that I cannot understand, although I searched a number of dictionaries.

"We wandered through streets crowded with girls who popped teasers in our faces." 

I do quote from Christopher Isherwoods book: The Berlin stories. The ocassion described takes place at the New Years Eve, in Berlin. 

I imagine that teasers might be some kind of amusing equipment associated with new year celebrations, but dictionary gives no such meaning and I do not understand how it is supossed to be "popped in a face". 

I would very much appreciate a help of a native speaker!
Thanks.


----------



## panjandrum

From the OED (Oxford English Dictionary)
*g.* A kind of toy pipe with a coil (of paper, etc.) at the end  which shoots out when one blows down the stem.

I wouldn't call those teasers, but for the moment the term I would use just refuses to come to my mind, sorry.

Edit.  Also, I forgot to say welcome to just.am


----------



## just.am

Thank you so much, panjandrum! I ve just started translating my first book and feel pretty desperate about some expressions. Now I have to find a word in my language, but I am not an expert in amusing pyrotechnics :-D God, god maybe some neologism :-D Thanks.


----------



## panjandrum

Aha - I found an image CLICK - and another one CLICK 2
These are also called _blowers_ or _blowouts_.


----------



## just.am

I see, I thought its going to be this one, but I am afraid, we do not have a word for it in Czech :-D not any I would be aware of... gonna have to ask my friends, if they ve come across any special... thank you, once again


----------



## panjandrum

You could ask your question over in *Czech* 
Tell you what.
I'll move your question over there now.


----------



## just.am

got it! its called frkačka :-D


----------

